# Updated 04/20/20011! My recently started MAC Collection!



## Romina1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Although I am not new to make up, I had never purchased any MAC product besides a lipstick and two eyeshadows until december! After enjoying watching youtube videos and collection photos I decided to start my own! That's what I got in 2 hauls in 2 months. I know it's nothing compared to other people huge collections but I hope it'll be growing!





  	So far I've got
  	Lipsticks: Russian Red, Morange, VG Cyndi, Angel, Hue
  	Lipglass: Pink Lemonade (i am not in the mood to buy lipgloss in winter!)
  	Lipliner :Subculture
  	Eyeshadow palette and e/s: 1st column: Ricepaper, Goldmine, Woodwinked, 2nd: All that glitters, Coppering, Brun, 3rd: Swish, Satellite Dreams, Carbon, 4th: empty!, 5th: Idol eyes, Greensmoke (they are alone being punished for the messy lustre!)
  	Pigment in Tan (it rather feels lonely, I ll get it some company soon)
  	Brush Cleanser and Fix+
  	CCB in Pearl and Hush
  	Blush in Buff and
  	Brushes 168, 222, 239


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oops! I forgot my Studio Finish concealer!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 7, 2011)

It looks really nice! You've got a nice variety of stuff there


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely start to your collection with beautiful warm colours!  It reminds me of summer and golden days!  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you! 80% of my general collection is warm.
  	I want to try foundation and powder for my next haul but I am afraid to leave the foundation that suits me most and have found it after years of research!


----------



## thebeautybible (Feb 8, 2011)

looks like you've got some really nice stuff there. Loving the colours of the eye shadows too


----------



## natashaish (Feb 10, 2011)

You have some lovely stuff! Love the eyeshadow colors


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 11, 2011)

You have a lovely collection! I'm the same as you my collection is still small but sure isn't that how we all start out?! They'll be out of control in no time!lol!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 17, 2011)

Great starter collection, it does become an obsession.

  	Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 18, 2011)

As I found out lately, I am a glitter girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I wanted to check the MAC glitters but where I live the MAC store has only the Reflects Glitter. I checked them yesterday at another store during a trip. I wanted a lot, but I decided to get one and see how it works to me first, or how and whether I can make it work!.
  	I got a little haul (in fact, too little as I wanted to purchase from other brands, too, that I cannot find in my town)
  	I actually went to get one glitter but that's what I got:





  	Reflects Glitter in Reflects Pearl
  	Glitter Brillants in 3D Copper (which I cannot stop looking at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , it's so beautiful!)
  	Love Peck Kissable lipcolor from the Peacocky collection and
  	Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (I decided to try a MAC powder after the good reviews I read)

  	Does anybody know where can I find the glitters at the MAC site? I can only see two!


----------



## naturallyfab (Feb 18, 2011)

great collection! The Cream Color Bases are on my list to get!


----------



## singer92286 (Feb 21, 2011)

fantastic collection!!! thanks for sharing  russian red is my FAVORITE!


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great collection.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Feb 23, 2011)

sunshine rose said:


> You have a lovely collection! I'm the same as you my collection is still small but sure isn't that how we all start out?! They'll be out of control in no time!lol!



 	agreed.. i just started buying in dec last year too.. bt its slowly growing!!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Feb 23, 2011)

oohh and i love the eyeshadow colours u are starting out with..


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Great collection! I only started purchasing from MAC last year too so I only have a small collection but give it a few months and it'll be the opposite considering all the collections that are yet to be released!


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you guys! My collection is growing! I added:

  	Humid eyeshadow
  	Fluidline eyeliner in Blacktrack and
  	266 brush

  	How could I live without this eyeliner?
  	I have to take a photo of my entire collection now to see how it looks all together!


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 2, 2011)

So yesterday I bought two more eyeshadows, Shroom and Deep Truth to fill my first palette! That where my collection got in 2 months! However, I think I'll stop for a while doing small hauls and make a list for the beginning of the summer!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 4, 2011)

It's lovely to see how its grown! And filling your 1st palette is the best feeling ever!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

i need to fill my first pallette still, but i only got it at christmas also and am halfway full...i've concentrated on other thing also though


----------



## christinakate (Mar 13, 2011)

I love watching collections grow !! And I love your palette. The colours your starting out with are amazing, very fall ! I've been wanting " Coppering" for the past week, I MUST GET !


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

Great start!


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you all!
  	Today I was at a MAC store to check the Wonder Woman collection... I had seen it in pictures ans wanted a MSF but.. I realised that the package wasn't for me!
  	So since I was there, I B2M for a lipstick and bought a couple of things





  	3 Lipsticks : Bombshell, New Temptation and Girl About Town (it's not in the picture as I couldn't wait to put it on and then forgot it in the car)
  	Paint pot in Bare Study (my 1st one) and
  	Brush #150


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 15, 2011)

thats great romina! your collection is growing!! hahah..


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 15, 2011)

Great additions! You've got a good little stash


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you! I have added more, I need to update this!


----------



## Suzich (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow great collection!! I love all those colors in the palette


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Updated 04/20/2011: 4 months since I've started collecting MAC. (I couldn't edit my first post) This is my collection for now:

  	Fix+, Eye Make up remover, Brush cleanser
  	Brushes: 150, 187, 190, 168, 222, 239, 266








  	Lipstics: Russian Red, New Temptation, Cyndi, Morange, Look at her, Play time, Bombshell, Angel, Hue, Girl About town (not in the pic)
  	L/g Pink Lemonade, Love Peck, Clear Gloss, Internationalist dazzleglass


  	Prep+Prime, MSFs Natural, Foundation, Soft and gentle, Golden Lariat
  	Studio finish concealer, CCBs in Hush and Pearl
  	Blushes in Buff, Style, Giggly






  	Pigments (full size, I have some samples,too, not photographed): Teal, Tan, Magenta Madness
  	Reflects Pearl, 3D Copper glitter
  	Subculture l/p, Blacktrack fluidline, Bare Study paint pot. Lashes 20, 7, 3




  	1st palette: Shroom, Ricepaper, All that Glitters, Honey lust, tan pigment
  	Goldmine, Coppering, Antiqued
  	Woodwinked, Satin taupe, Brun

  	2nd palette: Swish, Sumptuous olive, Idol eyes
  	Satellite dreams, Greensmoke, Humid, Electric eel
  	Sketch, Club, Teal pigment, Deep truth, Carbon

  	Valiant quad


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 26, 2011)

wow, nice!  your collection is growing quickly.  you have fine taste.


----------



## brittyslaugh (Apr 26, 2011)

youve got some of the MAC greats in your collection!!! woohoo


----------



## alexheartsmac (May 2, 2011)

you have a wonderful collection you dont seem to have productions that dont look good for everyday!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 2, 2011)

Great Collection!!


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

You collection is coming together quite nicely...Good job getting a variety of things!!


----------



## heart (May 4, 2011)

gorgeous collection.  it's growing quickly.  i'm so jealous you have cyndi!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awsome start, mine is way smaller, hope to expand it tho


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

my favorite mac blush is style... sooo pretttty


----------



## VickieG (Aug 18, 2011)

Your collection has grown so fast in 4 months, I've been collecting for about 18 months, I'm just about to finish my second palette this week, then on to the next- I have to admit, its a slight obsession!! ; )


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 11, 2012)

great blushes!


----------

